# xim hurt my feelings



## Painter J (May 17, 2010)

I used 4oz of xim extender per gallon when painting an interior stairwell to extend drying time,... so I thought. What happened was that the paint went on extremely thin (brown over yellow) and seemed like the dry time shortened. I understand that painting dark colors over light is difficult to cover, but this was ridiculously thin. I was using SW Duration which I've had a lot of good experiences with until now. To mix in the extender I used my drill with paint mixer for about 3-5 min. I applied the paint with brush and roller, one man crew. This was the first time I used an extender....not real impressed.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Never had a problem with XIM Extender myself, as a matter of fact I prefer it over most of the others. I think the problem has to do with using it with the Duration as the Duration is a formula unto itself and may have reacted differently. I've always found it to be a little on the thin side by itself....probably would have used only 2 oz/gal.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I know that the product consistencies will change slightly when using ultra deep/clear bases. Cant say that im really familiar with the Duration interior, I know the exterior is pretty thick.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I am with wolf and recommend using 2 oz. or less. XIM is good stuff so dont be discouraged from using it again if the need arises, just dont make the same mistake.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Painter J said:


> I used 4oz of xim extender per gallon





I have never used extender for wall paint. I can actually smell some wall paints have the same chemicals in them that XIM extender already has.

Technique is the issue. Unless it is a huge stairwell, and it's 100 degrees out.

I could see putting extender in wall paint, I just have always managed without it.

Paint the stairwell when it is cooler.

Did I mention technique? Do whatever it takes to keep a wet edge.

Use two people if you have to.

Use a small nap and just roll up and down without worrying about finishing all your strokes the same direction.

Wet edges always takes priority over nap direction.

I often finish stairwells all up.

Sometimes I use a plank. finish a high part, jump down finish a low part.

Or a 2nd person low rolling up and feathering into the upper areas. also rolled up.

Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Everyone has their own opinions about extenders; we have never been really successful with them. Using just a little extend does not have the desired effect; using enough to "extend" changes the characteristics of the paint; mostly in a negative way like changing color or thinning material causing runs.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Seattlepainting said:


> using enough to "extend" changes the characteristics of the paint; mostly in a negative way like changing color or thinning material causing runs.



Also, it just makes it more complicated when it comes to touching up, and matching things later.

Plus ideally, you just want to open the can/bucket and go, adding an entire extra step and extra variables to the equation complicates the process.

I have used it on trim with much success, but never wanted to try on walls.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't like to use anything in my paint if I don't have too but somtime u have to just start by goin with less then recomended because I believe it effects different paints differntly


----------

